# Die Gilde SK Gaming hat nach wenigen Tagen den nächsten WoW-Boss im Sonnenbrunnen-Plateau gekillt. Was haltet Ihr davon?



## Flauwy (5. Mai 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, was Ihr davon haltet, dass die Gilde SK Gaming nach wenigen Tagen den nächsten WoW-Boss im Sonnenbrunnen-Plateau gekillt hat.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Gamerhenne (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich seh das "sportlich".
Der Beste gewinnt eben und ist am schnellsten. Solang diese Gilde ( oder eine ander ) sich das alles durch harte Arbeit erwirtschaftet hat, warum soll man es ihnen nicht gönnen.


----------



## Zachrid (5. Mai 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht wie man das 'sportlich' (besser: unter einem Sport-Aspekt) sehen kann, ich kann ja noch nicht mal ansatzweise zuschauen, wie die das hinbekommen. 'Sportliche' Gefühle kommen bei mir auf, wenn ich selber miteifern kann, nicht wenn ich irgendwann höre das XYZ von ABC getötet wurde und irgendwann später ein Video hinterher geliefert wird. Das ist genau so als würde man sich ein Fußballspiel anschauen, dass aufgezeichnet wurde und dessen Ausgang man schon kennt. 

Hier kann ich allenfalls mit den Schultern zucken, den Mädels und Jungs virtuell auf die Schulter klopfen und weitergehen. Solche Infos sind für mich ganz nett um mal zu erfahren bei welchen Gilde ich mir Raidskillungen abschauen kann, aber nach AQ40 und Naxx ist die Luft aus Boss-Kill-Meldungen für mich raus.


----------



## Haxxler (5. Mai 2008)

"Das ist mir völlig egal. Den Bosskill-Wahn kann ich ohnehin nicht nachvollziehen!" finde ich am besten. Ich meine es ist ja schön für die Gilde und die haben den Erfolg auch verdient aber diese Firstkills werden viel zu sehr gepusht in den Medien. Das ist ja schon ein regelrechter Hype.


----------



## Kalamar (5. Mai 2008)

in "den Medien" cool... hab noch nie inner Tageschau gehört "Nihilum hat Illidan down" bla bla xD Ich finds ganz gut das es nicht immer nur Nihilum sind die da die firstkills machen das wurde ja schon langweilig.
Ich finds nur absolut erärmlich das es nur noch 3 bis 4 Tage dauert bis ein komplett neuer Boss von anfang an gelößt wurde.... erbärmlich Blizzard!


----------



## Scharamo (5. Mai 2008)

Kalamar schrieb:


> in "den Medien" cool... hab noch nie inner Tageschau gehört "Nihilum hat Illidan down" bla bla xD Ich finds ganz gut das es nicht immer nur Nihilum sind die da die firstkills machen das wurde ja schon langweilig.
> Ich finds nur absolut erärmlich das es nur noch 3 bis 4 Tage dauert bis ein komplett neuer Boss von anfang an gelößt wurde.... erbärmlich Blizzard!



Giga? Wenn du aufs TV anspielst.... 

Finde dieses Firstkillgerenne total öde... Mich interessieren nur die Firstkill meine Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (5. Mai 2008)

Kalamar schrieb:


> in "den Medien" cool... hab noch nie inner Tageschau gehört "Nihilum hat Illidan down" bla bla xD Ich finds ganz gut das es nicht immer nur Nihilum sind die da die firstkills machen das wurde ja schon langweilig.
> Ich finds nur absolut erärmlich das es nur noch 3 bis 4 Tage dauert bis ein komplett neuer Boss von anfang an gelößt wurde.... erbärmlich Blizzard!


Böse Zungen würden ja jetzt behaupten, dass sie die Bosse ja nicht mehr so schwer machen müssen, da sie ja die Tore haben, welche den nächsten, *unfertigen* Boss vom Raid trennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und by the way: Wenn jemals ein Sender über so etwas berichtet, werde ich ihn aus der Senderliste meines TV-Gerätes nehmen.... nicht das ich den Fernseher zu noch etwas anderem einschalten würde, als der Tagesschau.


----------



## teh_jack (5. Mai 2008)

jungs die Umfragen verlieren aber auch so langsam an Kreaitivitaet oder?


----------



## Cageron (5. Mai 2008)

Also naja ich finds blöd das bosse freigeschaltet werden und auf einmal nach wenigen tagen schon die firstkills gibt. Es ist sehr schwer dagegen etwas zu machen denn wenn man sie schwerer macht haben "normale" gilden einen nachteil. Naja find es nich so prickelnd aber jeder so wie er meint


----------



## Luzîfer323 (5. Mai 2008)

Also die sollten villeicht mal eine Instanz so aufbauen das 3 Gilden gleichzeitig Rein können und dann alle drei die gleichen Bosse töten aber auf ihrem eigenen Weg (dafür muss jeder Boss dann nätürlich 3 mal in der inni vorhanden sein) außer endboss und die erste gilde die es als erstes zum Boss gelangt macht dann die Tore für die anderen beiden Gilden zu zum Endboss.

Dann nimmt man sich noch die Top 3 der Top Gilden... und fertig schon hat man das perfekte Wettrennen, und dann könnte man es auch Sportlich betrachten.. im Moment ist das alles nur Statistik geplänkel und lustig mit anzusehen wie Nihilum mal "versagt".. ja so könnte man es bezeichnen. Villeicht hätten sie mehr Trainieren sollen anstatt groß einen nicht einmal Witzigen 1. April scherz zu Planen und durch zu führen.

Deshalb meine Wahl natürlich: "Da war Nihilum wohl nicht schnell genug, was?"



So nun kann wieder geflamed werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
FLAME ON ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Mai 2008)

Naja. Es ist ja zur Zeit, durch die zeitliche Begrenzung der Tore, eher ein Wettlauf gegen die anderen Top-Gilden. Es ist auch spannend abzuwarten, wer die nächsten Firstkills holt. Weil immer Nihilum ist ja auch langweilig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber im Allgemeinen...Hut ab und Respekt. Ich gönns der Gilde.


----------



## Lamer2 (5. Mai 2008)

Kommt jetzt darauf an ob der Server allgemein schon so weit ist das sie sie überhaubt sehen können.

Also kommt es hier nicht alleine auf die Gilde an sondern doch auch ein wenig auf alle Spieler auf diesem Server.
Betreff Firstkill.

Das andere ist, daß sie doch genügend zeit hatten einige versuche zu starten.

Interresant währe mal zu sehen wenn jetzt doch ein allgemeiner schwerer Boss irgendwo auftaucht und die Gilden gleichzeitig drauf losläßt. Wer woll da den Firstkill machen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (5. Mai 2008)

Hmmm
Mir ist es eigentlich relativ egal wer welchen Boss wie schnell gelegt hat... weder hab ich was davon wenn ich das Weiß, noch finde ich es gut das viele Leute so einen Hype draus machen....
Also von daher siehaben ihn down und fertig, was ich davon halte?
"Das ist mir völlig egal. Den Bosskill-Wahn kann ich ohnehin nicht nachvollziehen!"


----------



## Weinwalker (5. Mai 2008)

Ich finde die Umfrage eigentlich sehr interessant, wenn man sie mal unter einem anderen Licht betrachtet.

Ich selber habe für Antwort 1 gestimmt, weil mich persönlich die First-Kills doch sehr interessieren und genau da liegt der Punkt. Sie müssten im Prinzip alle WoW-Spieler interessieren, natürlich in einem nicht so krassen Niveau, dass man ständig auf die Aktualisieren Taste im Mozilla drückt, umzu erfahren, ob sie es denn nun geschafft haben oder nicht, sondern alle Spieler, die die Raid-Instanzen besuchen profitieren enorm von solchen "High-End" Gilden. Und zwar zum einen geben sie, wie mir selber, Motivation am Endgame Content teilzunehmen, und zum anderen kommt ein nicht unwichtiger Faktor hinzu und der heist : Bossmod.
Ich persönlich kenne keine einzige Gilde, die nicht einen Bossmod in ihrem Raid benutzt, und sich auf diesen verlässt. Stellt euch mal vor, es gäbe dieses Addon nicht. Wieviele Raids wären dann noch so erfolgreich, wenn sie nicht von den spielerischen Erlebnissen, wie SK profitieren könnten? Es gibt für den einfachsten Boss in WoW einen Mod, der Warnungen ausgibt, etc, selbst für die 5 Mann Instanzen. (Vielleicht ja mal ein Addon der Woche Wert: Little Wigs.) 

Also, ich denke wir Spieler profitieren enorm von solchen Gilden, die "uns" das Leben einfach machen, denn woher kommen die Informationen über Bossfähigkeiten denn, hm?

lg


----------



## Josey (5. Mai 2008)

also zu richtig zutreffen tut keiner der auswahlmöglichkeiten...
Also ich habe respekt vor der leistung und ziehe meinen hut aber so wahnsinnig spannend finde ich den "bosskillwahn" auch nicht.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (5. Mai 2008)

> Also ich seh das "sportlich".
> Der Beste gewinnt eben und ist am schnellsten. Solang diese Gilde ( oder eine ander ) sich das alles durch harte Arbeit erwirtschaftet hat, warum soll man es ihnen nicht gönnen.



Jop so sehe ich das auch kann man nur gratulieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Eisblut83 (5. Mai 2008)

mir iss das völlig egal, wer / wen legt in welcher zeit oder first kill bla..

und NEIN <--- !!!!! ich bin nicht neidisch^^

trotzdem GZ SK


----------



## Struppistrap (5. Mai 2008)

Einerseits ist es schon irgendwie ganz gut zu wissen, dass der nächte Boss tot ist, aber wer da nun am schnellsten war und wieso und wie lange und bla bla, das is mir sowas von egal^^

Aber natürlich freue ich mich für die Gilde^^


----------



## PAksh (5. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erst mal ein dickes GZ an SK

Ich finde die Aussage das man es sportlich sehen kann doch richtig da viele menschen pc spielen zu einem richtigen sport angehoben haben bestes beispiel ist sind ja immernoch die Koreaner mit Starcraft das ist da ja nicht nur ein Spiel dort ist das ein volks sport ^^(fast scho eine religion würde ich sagen).

Und Sk so wie Nihilum und weitere top gilden haben sie auch nur konkurenzkampf in ein spiel gebracht was mitlerweile von 10milionen Abonenten gespielt wird wodurch das für einige zu einem sport wird da man dafür oftmals traniert und sich dennoch gegen allle behaubten will und das in kürzester zeit 

Auch wenn mir die t6 instanzen verschlossen bleiben bis zum addon werde ich mit freuden den wettlauf um die first trys mit zu verfolgen.

Ich will sowieso nur Arthas sein tolles schwert abknöpfen ^^

















Bevor ichs vergesse *4the Horde *


----------



## Ruy_Lopez (6. Mai 2008)

Es ist doch wohl hoffentlich jedem klar, dass ein Firstkill was besonderes ist und bei der Masse an Spielern, die das intensiv versuchen, sicherlich auch nicht einfach zu schaffen. was soll man also davon halten?! Zum Firstkill gratulieren was denn sonst???  Für mich ist das selbstverständlich und alles andere wäre unsportlich. Sowas überhaupt in Frage zu stellen finde ich schon daneben.  Antwort 1+2 laufen für mich auch irgendwie aufs selbe raus. Und was soll in Antwort 4 ein "Raid-Gleichgewicht" sein?? und inwiefern "professionell"? Um T6 ausgestattet zu sein, muss man wow nicht 24h/7Tage die Woche betreiben. Es gibt halt Gilden, die nicht bei jedem Boss erst 20 x wipen muessen bis der letzte kapiert hat, was er eigentlich machen muss und die sind halt dann zwangsläufig nen bisle schneller im Fortschritt.


----------



## Steve Coal (6. Mai 2008)

"Das ist mir völlig egal. Den Bosskill-Wahn kann ich ohnehin nicht nachvollziehen!"
Es ist ja schön wenn man in seinem Hobby etwas erreicht und ich will auch nicht behaupten dass sowas nicht eine gewissen Disziplin und Können voraussetzt und deshalb gratuliere ich auch gerne wenn jemand ein Ziel erreicht dass er sich gesteckt hat, aber man sollte das auch nicht überbewerten!
Das ist ein Computerspiel und ich finde es eher lächerlich wenn hier Boss-Kills wie Weltrekorde in der Leichtathletik bejubelt werden. Das kann jeder sehen wie er will, für mich ist und bleibt WoW ein Hobby und ein Computerspiel. Mehr nicht.



PAksh schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aussage das man es sportlich sehen kann doch richtig da viele menschen pc spielen zu einem richtigen sport angehoben haben bestes beispiel ist sind ja immernoch die Koreaner mit Starcraft das ist da ja nicht nur ein Spiel dort ist das ein volks sport ^^(fast scho eine religion würde ich sagen).



Die Tatsache dass viele Leute ein Spiel spielen qualifiziert es noch lange nicht als Sport!
sonst wäre "Mensch ärgere dich nciht" schon lange eine anerkannte Sportart.
Aber diese Diskussion hat sicherlich schon einen eigenen Thread und sollte darin geführt werden.

Und um auf die Boss-Kills mal selber einzugehen. Wenn ich Tage, manchmal Wochenlang auf den Testservern schon üben kann (egal ob dieser eine spiezielle Boss jetzt schon aufm TR verfügbar war oder nicht) dann müsste man das eh relativieren. Es wird immer gesagt dass Gilde XYZ nach wenigen Stunden/Tagen den und den Boss down hat oder die und jene Instanz gecleart hat.
Das ist schön und gut, aber oft wird vergessen dass diese Gilden schon sehr lange genau das gleich auf dem Testrealm versucht haben. Die Zeit die sie da mit Üben verbracht haben wird nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Ocian (6. Mai 2008)

Ich gebe hier mal ein Zitat von einem mir bekannten Raidleiter weiter:

_I'm genuinely impressed that they were able to prove us all wrong yet again as to how to create a hard encounter with raiders as experienced as we are. Raid encounter designers are just miles ahead of us when it comes to boss creation and tuning, when they want to._

Die Bosse in SW soweit ich sie selber erlebt habe sind allesamt fordernd, zuerst erscheinen sie unüberwindbar, aber selbst wenn man sie ein paar mal gelegt hat, werden sie weder langweilig (naja noch nicht    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) noch kann man da bereits abschalten und alles nebenher machen. Sie bleiben noch schwer und vor allem interessant. Es scheint tatsächlich, als ob Sunwell das neue Naxxramas ist: Nicht nur weil es als vorgesehene letzte Raidinstanz vor dem nächsten Addon dienen soll, sondern weil es genauso wie damals, spannend, schwer und interessanten Inhalt bietet, den genauso wie damals wohl nur wenige Raidgruppen komplett auf "farm" bringen werden, bevor es weitergeht (wenn man von einem erwarteten Release von Wotlk im Herbst aus geht). Die Qualität des Raidcontents jedenfalls ist in SW auf höchstem Niveau, es ist, bereits ohne alles gesehen zu haben, die beste TBC Raidinstanz.

Obiges Zitat eines Raidleiters einer der weltweit führenden Raidgruppen drückt dies auch passend aus: Sie sind überrascht wie gut Blizzard den Content für absolute Topspieler tunen konnte. Sie erwarteten dass sie innert weniger Stunden da durchkommen. Aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist zu hoch, es fordert selbst sie noch sehr stark. Dennoch sind sie überzeugt es ist machbar und nicht "overtuned". Daher das Erstaunen, dass Blizzard's Raiddesigner sehr wohl ausgezeichnete Arbeit abliefern können - wenn sie es denn wollen.

Bereits sprechen einige der Topraids über Kil'Jaeden, den ja niemand gesehen hat bisher, und freuen sich über einen womöglich absolut knochenharten Encounter, der alles dagewesene in den Schatten stellen muss. Die Erwartungshaltung ist jedenfalls sehr hoch - und bisher hat sie Blizzard auch erfüllt. Spät zwar und erst in Sunwell, aber die Leute sind zur Zeit zufrieden; wir haben ein neues Naxxramas.

Der Kampf ist einmal mehr extrem schwer, aber nicht unmöglich (wie z.b. C'Thun version 1 war) und die absoluten Top-Raider der Welt beissen sich noch die Zähne aus, sehen aber Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Nachdem der Raidstart in TBC ziemlich schlecht gestartet war, mit schlechtem Gear-Balance / Anforderungen, falsch/schlecht getunetem 25-Raid Content oder schlichtweg total verbuggten Bossen und Instanzen (SSC v.1) mit schlussendlich zu einfachem Top-Tier Raidcontent (HY, BT über weite Strecken) scheint mit Sunwell Plateau jetzt tatsächlich die grosse Kehrtwende erfolgt zu sein.

Nächsten Monat ist es 1 Jahr her seit dem Illidan Firstkill durch Nihilum, die relativ gesehen völlig unterequipt BT in 3 IDs gecleart haben. Wäre Sunwell gleich einfach, wäre die Instanz seit 4 Wochen clear und genauso schnell "gesehen" wie Magister's Terace. Und selbst die 5er Instanz wird von vielen als "zu krass" bezeichnet

Von daher, haben alle Raidgruppen die so weit kommen meinen Respekt verdient.


----------



## Sp@rtan (6. Mai 2008)

Ich meine das ist doch nichts mehr neues alle 4-6 tage kommt doch wieder ne neue meldung das der und der boss down ist,ok mich als hardcore pvpler ist das egal aber wo ist das alte mit naxx wo man WOCHEN fürn nen boss gebraucht hat um dann mal die taktik zu kennen??
oder bwl und aq40 naja das ist wohl bei den meisten gestoben und ich meine solche genialen taktiken kann man meiner meinung nach uach mal wider verwenden,die wenigsten haben es gesehen also!


----------



## Beroshima (6. Mai 2008)

Sp@rtan schrieb:


> Ich meine das ist doch nichts mehr neues alle 4-6 tage kommt doch wieder ne neue meldung das der und der boss down ist,ok mich als hardcore pvpler ist das egal aber wo ist das alte mit naxx wo man WOCHEN fürn nen boss gebraucht hat um dann mal die taktik zu kennen??
> oder bwl und aq40 naja das ist wohl bei den meisten gestoben und ich meine solche genialen taktiken kann man meiner meinung nach uach mal wider verwenden,die wenigsten haben es gesehen also!



Das ist heute noch genau so. Nur dauert es halt nicht mehr solang  da a) nur noch 25 Spieler für gebraucht werden  und b) für nicht so erfolgreichen gilden das Content erleichtert wurde

Ich weiss noch damals als ich mit meiner gilde bei gruul waren  wo er noch ned gepatch wurde, da dachten wir uns auch damals ; He denn kann man doch gar nicht schaffen;  was wir dann bis zum gruul patch auch ned geschafft haben. Und nach denn patch war er sowas von total langweilig. Aber dadurch haben es halt viele erst geschafft en zulegen.  

Was ich cool finden würde wenn se es bei fast allen bossen so handhaben würden  das se nach einer bestimmten zeit  einfach en bisschen schwächer gemacht werden. Die Topgilden kann es ja en scheiss jucken da sie dann bis dahin e scho in der nächsten oder übernächsten Ini sind, aber so würden die nicht so starken gilden auch eine chance haben  in Content doch mal weiter als vielleicht nur 50-70% zu kommen.


Zur abstimmung naja ich seh es so denn wo es ned intressiert wer welchen boss als erstes gelegt hat soll es halt nicht lesen und sich die sinnlosen kommentare dazu sparen. Ich find pvp au scheisse deswegen heul ich auch ned rum.


wünsch en schönen tag und en gratz an SK für denn Kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mcmacc (6. Mai 2008)

Mich interessiert das eigentlich wenig wer welchen boss zuerst killt, hauptsache ist doch wann ich das erstemal nen bestimmten boss leg^^


----------



## Dampfi91 (6. Mai 2008)

also ich sehe  das so ich finde es super wenn es  Gilden gibt die echt den skill haben nen komplett neuen Boss nach ein paar tagen down haben aber ich respektiere auch die gilden die wochen brauchen um einen wesentlich  einfacheren Boss zu killen z.B ich spiele selbst in einer solchen wir hatten am SO unseren ersten maggi kill es war riesen Stimmung im TS und es war einfach klasse  weil für uns war es ein riesen erfolg wir kommen damit in keine news außer in die von unserem Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    aber trotzdem war es für uns als hätten wir kil jaden oder sonst wen gekillt                                         also noch mal gz an sk gaming  und vllt geht ihr ja auch mal zur "Entspannung" wieder nach maggi der hat ja jetzt auch ganz nette steinchen bei sich


----------



## Margol (6. Mai 2008)

Ich find das voll ok. Die Leute beschäftigen sich halt Tag und Nacht mit dem Boss... Da is das kein Wunder wenn der Recht schnell im Dreck liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
armes Nihilum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deaty (6. Mai 2008)

Kann man nix ändern. Wird immer welche geben die sich so verbissen dranklemmen, dass sie ihn nach 500. Trys am Stück einfach down haben. 

Ich hätte da ne Idee: 

* Keine große Instanz, aber so in etwa wie Gruul, ein richtig knackiger, verdammt schwerer ungemein cool und kreativ designter Boss, für den sagen wir einfach mal 80 oder 100 Leute benötigt werden? Der Loot wird natürlich dementsprechend vergrößert, vielleicht noch ein Legendary (Natürlich erst nach irgendeiner Questreihe) Bei solch einem Boss würde nämlich nicht nur eine Gilde gefragt sein, sondern viele, viele Leute. Koordination, Organisation, Planung, all das würde sich als riesige Herausforderung gestalten. Und dann würde es nicht heißen: "Gilde XY legt XY zum ersten mal!" Sondern: Server XY hat mit gigantischem Raid Boss XY zum ersten mal gelegt! Ein richtig großes Event eben. *

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Occasus (6. Mai 2008)

finds gut, dass auch mal eine andere gilde einen world-firstkill macht. nihilum hat eh schon genug.^^

aber Kil'Jaeden werden die kräftig mitmischen.

gz an SK


an post über mir: hat es ja teilweise gegeben. aq-eröffnung mussten ALLE gilden auf dem server zusammenarbeiten, damit sie das tor öffnen konnten. aber bei 100 leuten wird es sicherlich derbe laggs geben. da wird nicht jeder mithalten können.


----------



## Ocian (7. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Kann man nix ändern. Wird immer welche geben die sich so verbissen dranklemmen, dass sie ihn nach 500. Trys am Stück einfach down haben.
> 
> Ich hätte da ne Idee:
> 
> ...



Nennt sich die AQ Öffnungsquestreihe und gibt es schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem:



> aber so in etwa wie Gruul, ein richtig knackiger, verdammt schwerer ungemein cool und kreativ designter Boss


Meinst du das ernst?
Gruul kannste mit 10 Leuten machen der ist weder knackig noch gut in seiner jetzigen form nach all den ganzen nerfs


----------



## joerg080883 (7. Mai 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Finde dieses Firstkillgerenne total öde... Mich interessieren nur die Firstkill meine Gilde
> 
> ...




/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das is das interessante... der rest is nett geht mir aber ehrlich gesagt am ar*** vorbei.


----------



## Kerindor (7. Mai 2008)

SK-Gaming ist ein professioneller eSport Verein.
Firstkills sind Marketing, gehören zu ihrem Job und die Sponsoren erwarten das.
Als Hobbyspieler sollte man sich nicht so viele Gedanken darüber machen was Pros in ihrer Arbeitszeit schaffen. 

Denn als Hobbyspieler sollte man immer im Hinterkopf haben: Wenn der Raid mal nicht klappt, steht nicht dein Arbeitsplatz auf dem Spiel. Pros *müssen* einen Raid schaffen, du kannst Spaß haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (7. Mai 2008)

Naja, irgendwie schon schade, dass die Bosse so kurz nach erscheinen liegen. Wo sind die Bosse an denen man sich Wochenlang die Zähne ausbeißt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deaty (7. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Nennt sich die AQ Öffnungsquestreihe und gibt es schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe den Vergleich mit Gruul gestellt, weil der auch *alleine* in seiner Höhle hockt.

Ja, ich weiß dass es das mit dem Öffnen von AQ 40 schon gab, aber das is jetzt auch schon lange her und viele WoW Spieler konnten das gar nicht miterleben!


----------



## Glamourgirl (7. Mai 2008)

den post bitte löschen


----------



## Fendrial (7. Mai 2008)

Also so ein FirstKill ist schon na Leistung, dass einfach als "öde" abzuheften ist dem Kill unwürdig. Natürlich kann dass jeder sehn wie er will, aber es gehört schon ein gewisses taktisches und spielerisches Können dazu, und dass muss man diesen Raids eben lassen. Bossguides lesen kann ja jeder.

Und die Konkurrenz unter den Raidgruppen selber kann diese doch nur anstacheln sich noch mehr anzustrengen. Für den Otto Normalraider der nicht einen hohen globalen Killranking erzielen möchte hat das ja eigentlich keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Ocian (7. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Ich habe den Vergleich mit Gruul gestellt, weil der auch *alleine* in seiner Höhle hockt.
> 
> Ja, ich weiß dass es das mit dem Öffnen von AQ 40 schon gab, aber das is jetzt auch schon lange her und viele WoW Spieler konnten das gar nicht miterleben!



Die Questreihe kannst du aber auch heute noch machen und dann hast du deine Bosse die du mit über 100 Mann machen musst auch heute noch.


----------



## Niniria (7. Mai 2008)

Finds super. Wr stehen zwar derzeit bei Felmyst fest, aber auch der wird bald das Zeitliche segnen.

Jedenfalls frag ich mich was aus Nihilum geworden ist... von dennen hört man seit dem Kill bei den Twins gar nix mehr...


----------



## Schneelilie (8. Mai 2008)

Tja. Erstmal eins: Sie haben es nach 4 Tagen geschafft ABER: Warum soll Blizzard desswegen schwache Leistung geliefert haben? Ich bezweifle das sie in den 4 Tagen viel anderes gemacht haben als 8 Stunden am Tag oder länger den Boss zu versuchen und nach 14 Stunden durchzocken wars auch mal Zeit ihn zu schaffen.

Zum Thema Gruul: Ja? Nichts besonderes? Mit 10 man durch? Man merkt du hast ihn VOR dem Nerv nie gesehen, sonst würdest du so ein Mist nicht von dir geben.

Ansonsten: Boss Mods (Vendetta/Deadly Boss mods ftw) wir kommen *grinsel*

Flöckchen


----------



## Ronas (8. Mai 2008)

Hätte echt gedacht dass Nihilum sich auch diesen World First Kill holt.
SK Gaming war mit vorher mehr als der ewige zweite bekannt aber man sieht ja an diesem firstkill dass die doch was auf dem kasten haben.
Dickes GZ von Mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



euer Ronas


----------



## Taureausleidenschaft (15. Mai 2008)

Auf jeden Fall tolle Leistung das sie schon wieder nen Boss down haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber mir is das eigentlich au egal is wieso unwahrscheinlich das ich da jemals mit 70 reinkomme da ich mit meiner gilde erst seit kurzem Tk und so Raide


----------

